# Distance from riser to sight



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

ucsdryder said:


> I am installing a new sight and it has 3 different sets of screw holes. Which set of screw holes should I use to attach to the bow? Do I want the sight closer or farther away????? I am shooting a SB 28" with gold tip 7595. Most of my shooting is bowhunting. The sight is a Trophy Taker 4 pin. Hopefully this made sense.
> 
> GM


There is no set distance. Moving it forward or back can help focus the pins better and/or get better alignment from peep to pinguard. Also, with faster bows, the pins dont have to be touching one another when the sight is extended far enough. It's up to you and your setup as to which holes it's mounted in. Whichever works best.


----------



## ucsdryder (Jul 14, 2005)

Is this statement correct?? "The farther away the sight is, the closer together the pins will be." Is that thinking accurate?

GM


----------



## indy242003 (Jun 9, 2004)

*pin gap.*

I think your pin gap should be the same. I've shot my Hogg It close to the riser and as far out as I can get it with the same gap. It does help center the peep to the pin gaurd if you adjust it.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*

Can't answer that question.

But will comment that a focal lenth comes into play for clarity .And I have found that closer that you can maintain the sight to the rizer the more steady you are with your aiming.Now I feel clairty of the pin with his focal lenth comes 1st..If one is trying to line ones peep up with his sight houseing can't.get the peep to center.Then don't sacafice the clarity to do so.Just buy a sight with a differnt size scope houseing.

Unk


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

ucsdryder said:


> Is this statement correct?? "The farther away the sight is, the closer together the pins will be." Is that thinking accurate?
> 
> GM


Actually the further out the sight is placed the further apart the pins will be spaced. For the further pins to fall on the same line of sight the pins HAVE to be further apart. 

A little something I made for ya.....


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*XP has it*

It's having the "happy place". 

It also depends on the peep and sight guard as how far out I want my sight bar. (love the dovetails)

It's prefrence and equipment used. Kind of like how high your peep is on the string and were your sight falls into play verticaly.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

ucsdryder said:


> Is this statement correct?? "The farther away the sight is, the closer together the pins will be." Is that thinking accurate?
> 
> GM


No, the further away the sight is the greater the pin gap will be.

The mounting holes or for very course adjustment for different anchor/peep sight location. On the front sight move the pin towards the arrow impact. This would be the same for the peep also, down will cause the arrow impact to go up.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

*Farther Away for Accuracy !*



ucsdryder said:


> I am installing a new sight and it has 3 different sets of screw holes. Which set of screw holes should I use to attach to the bow? Do I want the sight closer or farther away????? I am shooting a SB 28" with gold tip 7595. Most of my shooting is bowhunting. The sight is a Trophy Taker 4 pin. Hopefully this made sense.
> 
> GM


Genreally, the further away the sight pins are (is), the more accurate you will/can be. The further away it is, the more significant any sight pin move becomes. 

TANC


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

TANC is right. 

Tricky thing is, that the PERCEIVED pin gap remains exactly the same, regardless of the length of the sight. For example, if you have a 3D deer target at, say 40 yards, and your 20 pin is on the deer's back and the 40 pin is on his belly, it will look this way whether your sight bar is 2 or 20 inches long. The actual measured gap between the pins will be closer with the short bar than it will be with the long bar, but the 20 pin will still be on his back, and the 40 will still be on his belly. The advantage of using the long bar is you are more precisely able to adjust your pins, and more precisely able to aim them.


----------



## JCW (Feb 5, 2006)

Ever seen a short military sniper rifle? No. The farther your front sight is from the rear, the more acurate it is.


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

Isn't that why on target bows the sight is hanging like 6 inches out the front of the bow. I agree that the farther the sight is the more accurate.


----------



## todd s (Feb 15, 2006)

if the bow is fast enough and you can use one pin then placement is a matter of choice...


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

Doesn't matter how fast or slow the bow is. Doesn't matter how many pins you have. The farther away you mount the sight (the longer the bar), the more precisely you are able to aim and the greater the potential for accuracy. 

(And I just caught an error from earlier. The following was posted "This would be the same for the peep also, down will cause the arrow impact to go up." This is opposite. Lowering the peep causes a lower point of impact)


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

*True.....*



A Mess said:


> Doesn't matter how fast or slow the bow is. Doesn't matter how many pins you have. The farther away you mount the sight (the longer the bar), the more precisely you are able to aim and the greater the potential for accuracy.
> 
> (And I just caught an error from earlier. The following was posted "This would be the same for the peep also, down will cause the arrow impact to go up." This is opposite. Lowering the peep causes a lower point of impact)


Everything you said is true.

TANC


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

I agree with A Mess. Thats exactly why I bought the Hoggit sight. Extension bar and the ability to adjust it to align my peep with the sight ring. The extension bar allows for larger pin gap thus an adjustment for more accuracy. Thinking shooting incredible speeds and only needing one pin, You are only fooling yourself. The ability to increase pin gap only increases accuracy! JMO.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

EXACTLY, Dannyb! No such thing as 1 pin with 1 setting. Bows are not that fast. Extending the sight to allow more ajustment of pins is FAR more precise.


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

*Think of it this way...*

is it easier to aim a 4" pistol with iron sights at a target 100yds away and hit the bullseye consistantly or, is easier to aim a 24" rifle with iron sights at the same target. The one with the longer sight plane should be more accurate.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

as some people already said, the greater distance from sight to riser, the more accurate it should be, and also, the pin gap will be bigger. 

and, theres another advantaje of a dovetail adjustment. you can move the sight in or out until the pin guard centers perfectly on the peep sight. if you have a big pin guard or a small peep, move the sight away from the riser. this will make the pin guard look smaller (more distance between the eye and the guard) so it will center better on the peep. or if you have a small pin guard or a big peep, move the sight towards the riser. this will help you in centering the pin guard and the peep. you need to experiment until you get the best alignment.

good luck!


----------



## taigo (Oct 18, 2003)

a second fact to consider:

the farther away your scope is from your eye, the greater the effective magnification of your scope will be

because this distance related to the effective magnification by the diopter value, simply physics explains this


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

wow guys thanks for the great info. i never looked at it like that before. now im off to extend my sight as far as it will go. heck i may duct tape a broom handle between my bow and scope.:wink:


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

taigo said:


> a second fact to consider:
> 
> the farther away your scope is from your eye, the greater the effective magnification of your scope will be
> 
> because this distance related to the effective magnification by the diopter value, simply physics explains this


thats right. i think in the sureloc website you can look at a chart that says the magnification at the given distance, given the diopter of the lens. actually saying 2X is not correct, since the same lens with the scope near the riser will magnify less than with the scope extended. once i had a 8X lens, and i had to put my sight the closest to the riser as possible to be able to see a bit of red in a fita face. all i could see was yellow, even at 70 meters i could move around a bit and still see only yellow.

another thing i just remembered about extensions, even though i havent find it, some people claim there is a sweet spot in the extension, where left/right misses will be practically zero. maybe someone can elaborate on this, all i know is that there's supposed to be a position on the extension where the left and right misses will be minimum, even with form flaws i believe.

good luck!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*

Hello All
For you guys that ware glasses .
Try this] look though your glasses at a small object.Then remove your glasses and slowly move them forward,looking through one eye glass.Right hand sooters look though your right side of your eye glass lense. Even make a peep with your orther hand if you like.And as you move the lense forward the small object will be come bigger.
Later
Unk


----------

